
Your Money Isn't Yours - scotteh
https://sneak.berlin/20191119/your-money-isnt-yours/
======
TadasPaplauskas
While I share the sentiment that cash is king and everybody should have some
ready at all times because shit happens, author’s line of reasoning seems a
bit out there: “USA mistakenly collected taxes on my assets -> buy gold”. Not
keeping all your money in a single account in a jurisdiction you don’t
understand well seems like a more reasonable conclusion. Fight bureaucracy
with bureaucracy - authorities will still be able to freeze some of your
accounts, but much harder to do that everywhere at once.

